# Android to TV Help



## RickJ2013 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi guys! Is there a way to play sound and video from my Galaxy SIII on a TV? I am about to buy a new TV, but before I do I want to know what type of TV I need. Does it need any special connections? Also, on the Android side, what type of cable do I need to connect the two devices? I assume an HDMI micro to HDMI standard converter but I could be wrong. Also, do I need any special type of software to make the GS3 mirror it's output to the TV? I don't want to use an app like AllShare because I want to be able to see ALL of my phone's output on the TV, not just media. For example, if I want to play a game on my phone I want to see that on the TV. Is this possible? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are willing to go wireless (Wi-Fi) check your phone's specs or user guide to see if it is DLNA capable. If it is then get a TV with Wi-Fi connection and also DLNA capable. See DLNA: what it is and what you need to know for more some more information.

If you are going to use a cable I think pretty much every TV for sale now has at least one input HDMI port. I don't know the answers to your questions about your phone.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In above "TV with Wi-Fi connection" should be "TV with Wi-Fi or ethernet connection."


----------

